# Wie kann ich Popup von Sponsorads.de blocken?



## Ping2 (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute!

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr das Problem auch kennt. 
Also ich benutze beim Surfen Firefox, dass mir ja eigentlich die nervigen Popups blockt.

Leider aber kriege ich seit geraumer Zeit auf manchen Seiten immer dieses blöde Popup von Sponsorads, was mich ziemlich nervt.
Weiß jemand wie ich das verhindern kann oder muß ich die Verursacher erst verklagen?

Dieser Beitrag wurde gesponsort von 
Ping2


----------



## Weird_Sheep (15. Oktober 2005)

Ping2 am 15.10.2005 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr das Problem auch kennt.
> Also ich benutze beim Surfen Firefox, dass mir ja eigentlich die nervigen Popups blockt.
> ...



Wenn an sich Mühe gibt, dann kann man Pop-Ups schreiben, die am Blocker vorbei kommen.
Da du nun aber die Domain kennst, die du nicht mags, so sei dir das komplette Blocke selbiger mit Adblock empfohlen, oder du setzt diese in deiner HOSTS Datei auf den Localhost (127.0.0.1), dann wird versucht, diese Werbung auf deinem Rechner zu laden, was leider nicht geht, so ein Pech aber auch.


----------



## struy (15. Oktober 2005)

Weisst du denn, aus welcher URL dieses Popup angezeigt wird? Wenn ja, Ad-Block installieren und die entsprechende URL bannen.
https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=10&application=firefox
argh, ich bin auch immer zu langsam


----------



## Ping2 (15. Oktober 2005)

Weird_Sheep am 15.10.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ping2 am 15.10.2005 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, da verstehe ich gerade kein Wort. Mit "Hosts Datei" und "Localhost" kann ich so gar nix anfangen.
Was ich wohl vergessen hatte: Adblock nutze ich schon (das steht z.B. gerade hier oben rechts auf der Seite). Nutzt aber so offenbar nix. 

Das Fenster mit sponsorads öffnet sich z.B. bei www.gamecaptain.de und bei www.spieleforum.de. Auf dem Fenster steht dann Sponsorads. Wo das aber tatsächlich herkommt, weiß ich nicht.

Ping2


----------



## vinc (15. Oktober 2005)

Ich kenn des Problem auch. Irgendwie sind die Sponsorads keine richtigen Popups sondern nur so fenster die im Fenster aufgehen. Ok sollte eigentlich kein Problem für Ad-Block sein, aber trotzdem schaff ichs nicht das die Teile wegbleiben...Auch über die funktion "list all blockable Elements" kann man die Sponsorads nich blocken da sie nicht eingetragen sind... Ein manuelles eintragen in die Liste bringt auch nichts...



Wegen der Hosts datei...
Muss ich dann der Sponsorads url den Localhost zuweisen?

Edit:
So mit Ad-Block gehts doch... Die teile hießen bei mir inzwischen http://layer-ads.de und nicht mehr sponsorads...


Man könnte hier eigentlich mal ne liste machen mit allen bekannten werbeaktionen, sodass jeder seine liste up to date halten kann...


----------



## Weird_Sheep (15. Oktober 2005)

vinc am 15.10.2005 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn des Problem auch. Irgendwie sind die Sponsorads keine richtigen Popups sondern nur so fenster die im Fenster aufgehen. Ok sollte eigentlich kein Problem für Ad-Block sein, aber trotzdem schaff ichs nicht das die Teile wegbleiben...Auch über die funktion "list all blockable Elements" kann man die Sponsorads nich blocken da sie nicht eingetragen sind... Ein manuelles eintragen in die Liste bringt auch nichts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google mal nach Filterset.G...


----------



## Ping2 (15. Oktober 2005)

@Weird_Sheep:

Habe das mit dem Filterset jetzt mal ausprobiert und wie es aussieht funzt es.
Huuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaa!!

Danke vielmals, der Tipp war    
Ping2


----------

